

Reports of Gunman Outside [US] Capitol, lockdown in effect - aiiane
http://www.nytimes.com/news/fiscal-crisis/2013/10/03/reports-of-shooter-outside-capitol/

======
adamnemecek
Prediction #1: There will be more of a push for gun control.

Prediction #2: Conspiracy theorists will say that this was a false flag
operation to increase gun control all along.

------
NatW
more here: [http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/liveblog-
live/liveblog/s...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/liveblog-
live/liveblog/shots-fired-at-capitol/?hpid=z1)

